# Eye in a can of peaches; photographer?



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the photographer that did the shot of the eyeball in a can of peaches?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2008)

You almost made me splurt my mouthful of hot chocolate!  LOL  I think that's officially the most bizarre question on the forum to date, but hopefully someone will know the answer for you Matt.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2008)

I've never seen it before, but this one?  http://www.peteturner.com/Jazz1/index.html


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2008)

That's the one! Thanks!


----------



## pknoot (Dec 8, 2008)

BTW, George Jardine did a lovely interview podcast with Pete Turner, where they discussed how he got that shot, amongst many other topics.  If I'm not mistaken, that's a real eyeball....

George's podcasts are on his public idisk:

http://idisk.mac.com/george_jardine-Public?view=web

Peter


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that's where I first saw it, but couldn't remember the photographer for the life of me. I've just been assigned to shoot a conceptual still-life for class and it came to mind. Not sure what I'll do yet, but that's one for the idea book.


----------

